# Rem 700P 308



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm thinking about selling my Remington 700P 308 but not sure what a good selling price is for this gun. Any ideas? It's in great condition with very light signs of wear on the stock only. They're about $900 brand new.

thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Check www.gunbroker.com www.gunsamerica.com www.auctionarms.com

then adjust your prices accordingly.......Good luck!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

cool thanks


----------

